
Low-code, high-sugar. Time to expand the concept of citizen developer - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/low-code-high-sugar-still-on-time-to-expand-the-concept-of-citizen-developer-fade40dd06b3
======
pravse
Yes, I have to agree that the analysts (Gartner in particular) are confused
about this entire segment. The term "citizen developer" is a terrible one.
"Citizen" is the wrong term as you realized and "developer" is also a poor
term if you're really talking about enabling non-developers to build apps.

I'm CEO at AppSheet, a true no-code app platform. We have had this debate a
lot within our company. We do have a very diverse set of app creators --- from
all over the world and from all sorts of different backgrounds. That said, I
understand why Gartner and Forrester focus on enterprise use cases. That's
where the money is for most platforms. Our company tries to balance the
broader missions (enabling anyone to create apps) with the practical realities
of generating revenue and growing as a startup. It is not an easy balance to
maintain.

